# How to restrict user from opening Certain Websites.



## toofan (Jul 4, 2009)

Freinds Can anyone tell me how to restrict any one from Oppening certain websites from my pc.

Can we block certain websites to be opened.

Thanks.


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Use suricate extention on firefox & content advisor on IE


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 4, 2009)

hmm, which browser you use? Ie has it in Internet Propertie, FF, i eave never used.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 4, 2009)

You can use parental control software. Many internet security like kaspersky have inbuilt feature.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 4, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> You can use parental control software. Many internet security like kaspersky have inbuilt feature.


yup, you can use this option too, if you have installed them.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 4, 2009)

If you have Zole Alarm 7 or greater, you'll find a Parental Control tab where you can block many categories of websites together by specifying a password.


----------



## Dark Core (Jul 5, 2009)

you can also use host file to deny access to site - It will work with any browser, If you are using Vista, you have inbuilt Parental Feature! [Comes in XP too in Home Edition]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

Simply use NetDog. It's very lite. And effective.


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2009)

> Use suricate extention on firefox & content advisor on IE





hjpotter92 said:


> hmm, which browser you use? Ie has it in Internet Propertie, FF, i eave never used.


Fire Fox.



ravi_9793 said:


> You can use parental control software. Many internet security like kaspersky have inbuilt feature.


I use Avast Home Edition.



Disc_Junkie said:


> If you have Zole Alarm 7 or greater, you'll find a Parental Control tab where you can block many categories of websites together by specifying a password.


Let me check this. How to use Zone alarm.



Dark Core said:


> you can also use host file to deny access to site - It will work with any browser, If you are using Vista, you have inbuilt Parental Feature! [Comes in XP too in Home Edition]


What is this Host file. and how to use it. I use Xp.



Loucifier said:


> Simply use NetDog. It's very lite. And effective.


I will try this also.

So many options. Can you suggest me the right option. I actually want to restrict Orkut and yahoo.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 5, 2009)

You can try one more thing. Get a static IP address and use OpenDNS. You can now block anything you want by configuring it in an account in OpenDNS.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Dark Core said:


> you can also use host file to deny access to site - It will work with any browser, If you are using Vista, you have inbuilt Parental Feature! [Comes in XP too in Home Edition]



This works but is an incredibly hackish approach. Also you need seperate entries for domain.tld and www.domain.tld 

+1 for OpenDNS


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 5, 2009)

1. Go to C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
2. Open hosts file in Notepad
3. Add at the bottom

127.0.0.1 site.com
127.0.0.1 www.site.com

So it looks like this





> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> ...



Done! and site should be blocked in all browsers


----------



## dreams (Jul 6, 2009)

U can also use K9 software, which is free and does the job perfect. I use this to al my employees in my office. But later moved to a hardware firewall box, thru which we hv enabled proxy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 6, 2009)

toofan bhaiya kis liye? lol ?

try the guidelines given by Sukhdeep Singh..it works i myself tried in earlier!


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> 1. Go to C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc
> 2. Open hosts file in Notepad
> 3. Add at the bottom
> 
> ...



Thanks friend this looks and easy approach.

though I will try to learn each trick.


----------



## Saharika (Jul 7, 2009)

toofan said:


> Thanks friend this looks and easy approach.
> 
> though I will try to learn each trick.



this may be easy way but not efficient one....
what you are doing here is overwriting ip of the site....and redirecting user to local machine than actual ip of the site....
esp you may fall into problem if u run some servers in that computers...
and offcourse u have less control options...


----------



## anarchist (Jul 8, 2009)

^ and if the person you are restricting knows this method? 
there is no password protection.


----------



## aswinandaswin (Jul 8, 2009)

U can use K9


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2009)

Ohh actually I use PHP with apachi.


----------



## toofan (Jul 9, 2009)

I tired the K9 software. It works great but the problem is that the user will know that this website has been blocked intentionally.  I don't want other users to know that particular website has been blocked by someone.


----------

